# New PSE Bow coming out!!! PSE DREAM SEASON XF



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey guys,

Just got back from my dealer and he has told me that in approx. 3wks PSE is going to be releasing a PSE DREAM SEASON XF which has the OMEN cams on it. It will be 6.5" BH and shoot 356 fps with 70% letoff. He told me that right after getting off the phone with his PSE rep. Sounds like a awesome bow! I seen the Omen there to and while i didnt get to shoot it i thought it looked really sharp!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Interesting.......perhaps the stage is set for the Omen cam to replace the GX cam?


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

hmm I liked my dreamseason the way it was but I dont mind hearing about the extra speed. its ok tho I sold my DS wasnt a big fan of the best grip didnt seem repeatable. Ill be checking back on this new bow


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Interesting.......perhaps the stage is set for the Omen cam to replace the GX cam?


I hope so. The Omen cam is easier to time and tune. Look for great things in 2010 from PSE.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

Scottie/PA said:


> I hope so. The Omen cam is easier to time and tune. Look for great things in 2010 from PSE.


my rep had mentioned it last week but didn't have a name, had told me the specs which sounded really good! haven't messed with the Omen cam but i do prefer lower letoff and the reason i still have my HF X7.....may have to rethink a little and give this one a try when they come out....i do however have a Bowmadness coming for a backup for hunting season


----------



## Sgt Davis (Jul 29, 2009)

*New catalog*

Just got there new catalog in the mail today, the Dream Season GX is in there already but with a little different specs.

Brace height 7"
ATA 32 1/2
IBO Speed 342-334
let off 80%/75% actual
mass weight 4.2 lbs
draw range 27-31


this is what i seen in the book. looks like a great bow.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sgt Davis said:


> Just got there new catalog in the mail today, the Dream Season GX is in there already but with a little different specs.
> 
> Brace height 7"
> ATA 32 1/2
> ...




No its not that one. The new one with have 6.5" BH and shoot 356!!!


----------



## Sgt Davis (Jul 29, 2009)

*Oh my bad*



joffutt1 said:


> No its not that one. The new one with have 6.5" BH and shoot 356!!!



Oh my bad, its hard to keep up out here in the sand box lol. I am learning alot though from this web site and it helps out everyone here. Thanks guys.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

Sgt Davis said:


> Oh my bad, its hard to keep up out here in the sand box lol. I am learning alot though from this web site and it helps out everyone here. Thanks guys.


Sgt. Davis and your fellow servicemen/women,
thank you for your service and keep your head down!


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

whats the axel to axel


----------



## Okie918 (Aug 3, 2009)

I shyed away from the Omen due to the 5.5'' BH. This looks like the PSE i have been waiting for.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i think pse needs to come out with a omen xl that still has a 5.5 inch bh, but that is like 36 inch ata, and a 6-7 inch bh omen that has a 38 inch ata that would make them some money


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

there is a lot more coming from them ...I didnt know they would have it that soon..


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

maybe it will be 33 5/8" a to a, 6.5" brace, ibo 356fps............:mg: dreamseason uf......is in my near future I hope(preferably black).......:zip:


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

sweet deal


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

PSE Kid said:


> i think pse needs to come out with a omen xl that still has a 5.5 inch bh, but that is like 36 inch ata, and a 6-7 inch bh omen that has a 38 inch ata that would make them some money


Sounds great!! Need a 36-38 ata Omen type with 6.5-7 " brace!!! :wink:


----------



## Pig Pen (Feb 8, 2006)

This sounds awesome. I've been thinking about getting another bow next year. Gotta sell a couple first though. I was seriously consindering a Strother Infinity, but now I'm gonna have to check this one out too.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i know, but i would get the longer 5.5 inch version for the speed


----------



## JHeuvel (Nov 6, 2003)

PSE Kid said:


> i know, but i would get the longer 5.5 inch version for the speed


I am holding out for the 4.5" version to be released, maybe a 3.5" would be cool.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

proXarchery said:


> whats the axel to axel


i dont know. Thats all he told me.


----------



## pselover (Jul 2, 2009)

that would be cool.


----------



## stevezt4 (Jan 27, 2008)

brace height? we dont need no stinking brace height!
Lets just shootem with the string resting on the grip


----------



## B Man (Jul 24, 2007)

I was really considering the monster but this has got me wanting to wait.... I'm going o have to call my PSE dealer tomorrow and see if knows anything on this yet.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

i wanna see a 2-3" brace height... haha. we'll just have to wear arm guards or whatever...


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

was told yesterday this they will start building this bow in October..


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

hoping to have mine by the end of sept first couple of weeks in October.....:teeth: dressed in all black....


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Arrowflngr (Apr 17, 2009)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Interesting.......perhaps the stage is set for the Omen cam to replace the GX cam?


That would be the best thing they could do.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Arrowflngr said:


> That would be the best thing they could do.


yeah i didnt like the GX cam. 80% letoff was not good for those bows. The hf cam was a lot better.


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

"praying for something inthe 36-38 aTa range!"


----------



## bobinhood (Aug 27, 2006)

can i put my order in :wink: all black their that was easy .


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Give me one in polished silver for 3D!

JB MAKE IT HAPPEN BRO!


----------



## mt hunter22 (Dec 16, 2007)

what would be awesome is if they would give all of us stuck with the gx cams,the new cams .ever since i saw them on the omen i wondered what a dream season with the same cams could do.and hopefully paper tune to.


----------



## mt hunter22 (Dec 16, 2007)

trimantrekokc said:


> Sgt. Davis and your fellow servicemen/women,
> thank you for your service and keep your head down!


couldnt agree more thank you,and stay safe.


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

umm, couldnt you just buy some OMEN cams and have some CUSTOM strings made for your current HF or GX camed bow?


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

tjsjr said:


> umm, couldnt you just buy some OMEN cams and have some CUSTOM strings made for your current HF or GX camed bow?


no youll need different limb deflections to probably..and i am pretty sure they wont sale the cams


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

oh, well damn.


----------



## bobinhood (Aug 27, 2006)

don't forget us short draw guys . need mods down to 26'':shade:


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

anyone else have any news??? this bow definately has the specs I was looking for.......


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

arrowblaster said:


> Sounds great!! Need a 36-38 ata Omen type with 6.5-7 " brace!!! :wink:


I would really like to see them at least offer a 36" or 38" one for 3d . Brace height really not worried about. I was worried about 5.5" brace on the Omen but it shoots like a dream.. very surprised and impressed...


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

i havnt been to my shop since i heard last. He said 2 to 3 weeks from when i posted this thread since that was i heard of it.


----------



## cubsfan (Aug 15, 2006)

PSE Kid said:


> i think pse needs to come out with a omen xl that still has a 5.5 inch bh, but that is like 36 inch ata, and a 6-7 inch bh omen that has a 38 inch ata that would make them some money


I would buy that!


----------



## BustinHearts (Aug 30, 2009)

Sounds like a great bow!


----------



## longaxle (Feb 5, 2005)

I think specs r close to the current DS. But with Omen cam and 6.5 brace..
I was told they will start shipping on Sept 1st.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

longaxle said:


> I think specs r close to the current DS. But with Omen cam and 6.5 brace..
> I was told they will start shipping on Sept 1st.


ok good. I wonder why PSE hasnt advertized it? Seems like a great bow with those specs. May be my next one:tongue:


----------



## longaxle (Feb 5, 2005)

I think that this bow goes to 26'' draw also.


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*Whats coming?*



Breathn said:


> there is a lot more coming from them ...I didnt know they would have it that soon..


They need to leak some info so people don't go buy other brands. :mg:


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

dang just bought the omen, now new stuff is coming out already!!!
Hope i dont like any of the newer ones more.


----------



## longaxle (Feb 5, 2005)

Well kinda up to the reps... U have to figure that the current bow shops already have bows in stock they need to sell first. So hard to push something. If ur current shop has a bunch of bows still on the shelf. All the bows that PSE makes r great.. I think that this one will be a home run...


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

shipping on sept 1st?? that would be great!!! That means I will have enough time to get it dialed in before season starts here in PA.....:darkbeer: PSE shold have a smoking line-up in 2010 from what I have been hearing.....:zip::tongue:


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

yeah they are probably letting shops with a bunch of GX bows try and get rid of them before bringing this one out..every time I ask CS about it they say they wont start building them till OCT.. 1,but it could be earlier or later..


----------



## IDABOW (Mar 28, 2005)

how about us lefty's?


----------



## bobinhood (Aug 27, 2006)

someone has ta have a pic :frusty:


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

mathewsk said:


> ............ PSE shold have a smoking line-up in 2010 from what I have been hearing.....:zip::tongue:


 what else is gonna be new other than the OMEN and this DSXF?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I am still holding out for the Omen slaying "Warp Speed" !


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

Could they not put the Omen cam on the Dream Seaosn and have a 7 ionch brace height? Just thnking, or do they have something like that now?


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

trimantrekokc said:


> Sgt. Davis and your fellow servicemen/women,
> thank you for your service and keep your head down!


Plus one! Thankyou sir.


----------



## bobinhood (Aug 27, 2006)

need more info on this new bow from pse sounds like what i'm looking for, really hope they have ah 26'' mod also . don't forget us short draw guys .


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

longaxle said:


> Well kinda up to the reps... U have to figure that the current bow shops already have bows in stock they need to sell first. So hard to push something. If ur current shop has a bunch of bows still on the shelf. All the bows that PSE makes r great.. I think that this one will be a home run...


:thumbs_up True. Bow season is still over a month away here in Texas and many bows will probably be sold between now and then.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

believe the bowmadness line is staying and there will be a new target bow in the 37-38" a to a 7"-7 1/2" bh...... might just have to go ahead and order myself a black omen..... unless this new dreamseason starts shipping soon....:embara:


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

mathewsk said:


> believe the bowmadness line is staying and there will be a new target bow in the 37-38" a to a 7"-7 1/2" bh...... might just have to go ahead and order myself a black omen..... unless this new dreamseason starts shipping soon....:embara:


The New Dream Season is already shipping.:darkbeer:


----------



## BigBore56 (Mar 30, 2009)

Rep stopped at local pro shop. My concern was that the cams are all draw specific, like the Omen. NO MODS. He said that is true, but PSE would work a deal with its dealers to swap out cams with different draw lengths... kind of like they do the modules...but costing $40-60 set. 

Guess you just keep different cam sets in stock and swap them out...all the cable sets and strings would be the same spec and length. What a deal!

You could buy a used Dream Season bow on AT and take it to your dealer for a cam swap and get your perfect dl.


----------



## beastmodeonly (Aug 2, 2009)

So are they shipped out or not,because I want to shoot one within the next two weeks!


----------



## bowhunter96 (Nov 13, 2005)

Scottie is a PSE dealer so his info should be correct . 

I'm hoping I can swap my cams on my Omen when the 27.5 DL ones becames available . I might be used to the 28 by then though .  Dave


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Scottie/PA said:


> The New Dream Season is already shipping.:darkbeer:





BigBore56 said:


> Rep stopped at local pro shop. My concern was that the cams are all draw specific, like the Omen. NO MODS. He said that is true, but PSE would work a deal with its dealers to swap out cams with different draw lengths... kind of like they do the modules...but costing $40-60 set.
> 
> Guess you just keep different cam sets in stock and swap them out...all the cable sets and strings would be the same spec and length. What a deal!
> 
> You could buy a used Dream Season bow on AT and take it to your dealer for a cam swap and get your perfect dl.


Any pics yet?:tongue:


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

found out a 37" a to a, 7.5" brace, 345 IBO x-force is being made... sounds like a great 3-d bow...:darkbeer::tongue:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

mathewsk said:


> found out a 37" a to a, 7.5" brace, 345 IBO x-force is being made... sounds like a great 3-d bow...:darkbeer::tongue:



SHAZAM!!!!!!!!

BUT...am I wrong to want it in a 6.5 inch brace?:wink::tongue:


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> SHAZAM!!!!!!!!
> 
> BUT...am I wrong to want it in a 6.5 inch brace?:wink::tongue:


So is this Dream season XF bow for real or is it just a rumor? Any Pics?


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

mathewsk said:


> found out a 37" a to a, 7.5" brace, 345 IBO x-force is being made... sounds like a great 3-d bow...:darkbeer::tongue:


OK. This got my attention.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

elkman6x6 said:


> So is this Dream season XF bow for real or is it just a rumor? Any Pics?


Why? You want one now??????????:wink:


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

what else do they have coming out?


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

might be having a long axle bowmadness in the 37-39" range(mad money configurtion), and womens bow, and a new target bow???


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

NY911 said:


> Why? You want one now??????????:wink:


It was a joke. I want some pics.


----------



## cbarber (Nov 20, 2006)

i got a black 2010 dream season yesterday. uf cams and all, i will try get pics later today, they are real and have started shipping


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*cbarber*

bring on the pics!!! and thanks in advanced...:tongue:


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

YESSSSS, PICS PLEASE................... I can't take it  :wink: :tongue:


----------



## cbarber (Nov 20, 2006)

try this, cell phone pic sorry, best i can do right now


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

*ttt*



cbarber said:


> try this, cell phone pic sorry, best i can do right now


i
I shoot pse but left when i bought the mojo that thing was well not my fav.
this omen has me wanting to come back home. price is holding me up.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*cbarber*

thanks for the pic, if you get a chance take your time to try to get us some better pics, thansk again for posting!!:darkbeer: so how does it shoot? and specs?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Wow...that is nice....damn nice.


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

so theyre in existence but not for sale yet?


----------



## selemdog (Sep 22, 2008)

I knew I was holding out for something better. Why go somewhere else when you get what you want right at home. ahhhhhhhhh!

Time to save the pennies.


----------



## cbarber (Nov 20, 2006)

they are for sale, just not mine. well for the right price i guess it is:darkbeer:


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

cbarber said:


> they are for sale, just not mine. well for the right price i guess it is:darkbeer:


 Could you post some real life specs? ATA, brace, does draw feel spot on? Thanks, and looks like a GREAT bow :tongue:.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

THe new DS UF is going to be amazing imo. im absolutely shooting great with my Omen. The DS will be an incredible hunitng bow.

I have not once slapped my arm with my Omen, and neither has the other guy I know personally that has one. I shoot just as well with it as any other bow ive had, and its about 30fps faster than the fastest bow ive had. 

Its shooting my 530gr. logs out at 287fps at a mere 67#'s!!!


----------



## bobinhood (Aug 27, 2006)

if it shoots anything like my ds hf it will be awesome jus hope they will make it in a 26'' or 26.5 dl . my ds hf has the 6 mod and on the minus peg and i had to machine a spacer to place on the back of the grip to get it short enough . with that said guess i can make a spacer for this bow.:wink:


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

cbarber said:


> try this, cell phone pic sorry, best i can do right now


new grip too?

i want one- asap


----------



## Arrowhead_4 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sounds like a really great bow...


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

gjs4 said:


> new grip too?
> 
> i want one- asap



Looks to be a different color inserts of the BEST grip


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

planning on shooting victory v-force hv 350 shafts out my DS UF with 3" feathers or 2" razor feathers and tipped with the G5 striker magnums 125 grains... should be a lethal combination.. hoping to get around 320-330 fps with my hunting set-up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's a couple of looks...


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

that looks good..


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

man, I can't wait until mine gets here...............that looks great...:tongue:


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

was surpirsed to see one in the classifieds already- i asked a dealer on here about ordering one and he said he would know more this week. Any idea how soon i could get one and what the MSRP is ?


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Looks awesome*

If shoots as sweet as it looks they are going to have winner!:wink:


----------



## sureshot1 (Feb 12, 2008)

I shot it. It is very fast but wants to rip forward no creep allowed. My dealer got three of them from pse. The bow is not for me and it is very similar to the omen.


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

sureshot1 said:


> I shot it. It is very fast but wants to rip forward no creep allowed. My dealer got three of them from pse. The bow is not for me and it is very similar to the omen.


If it shoots anything like the omen it will be awesome. The Omen is the best shooting bow PSE has made yet. It and the Madness XL.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

ttt, for a all camo pic.....:wink:


----------



## Special_K (Aug 28, 2008)

Anybody seen any pics?


----------



## Gixxer (Oct 25, 2006)

There are two clear as day in post #92, can you not see em? Getting red "X"'s?


----------



## Gixxer (Oct 25, 2006)

Are the ata and BH same as the 09 DS?


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

believe it is 33 5/8 ata and 6.5" brace.... ibo is 356 fps... anyone that has one please post.....


----------



## longaxle (Feb 5, 2005)

That is the specs... as said above.... I shot one tonight for a while and i have it set at 29'' 60lbs and a 380 grain arrow.. 309fps i have the post's moved in so it will be allittle short of 29... it is set up with loop and peep and that is it... I prob can get more speed but that is out of the box.... I also own the orginal X6 and have a BM XL and this bow shoots as well or better then those..... I was really surprised this bow has less vibe then my other bows..... This thing has a great wall...


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

so theyre out????

what is the price? dl range?


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*



gjs4 said:


> so theyre out????
> 
> what is the price? dl range?


yes your dealer can order them now..not sure on what their price will be..I believe draw goes from 27-31..but not 100% on that yet.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

we need a full camo pic......:wink: man it is going to be a long week waiting for mine to ship.....planning on making some custom strings for it in the mean time... got my colors picked out already:tongue:....


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

*bowmadness*

will it have a 31" draw like the gx?
and was the bowmadness gx's addvertized speeds at 30" or 31"?


----------



## bobinhood (Aug 27, 2006)

Breathn said:


> yes your dealer can order them now..not sure on what their price will be..I believe draw goes from 27-31..but not 100% on that yet.


sounds like they forgot about the guys with less than 27'' dl guess i'll look elsewhere.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

bobinhood said:


> sounds like they forgot about the guys with less than 27'' dl guess i'll look elsewhere.


they might do a 26in cam...but I am just going off previous dream seasons..also the 27in cam can be taken down some too..with moving the stops to the low letoff position..


----------



## bobinhood (Aug 27, 2006)

Breathn said:


> they might do a 26in cam...but I am just going off previous dream seasons..also the 27in cam can be taken down some too..with moving the stops to the low letoff position..


going to keep dreaming they will. like i stated in an earlier post . i have a ds hf in the minus peg . and mach. a spacer to sit on the back of the grip to get the dl short enough . love this bow . shoots great out to 60+ yrds. spacer makes the grip a little thick tho. dosen't look the best either.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

show me one with mini Omen cams on the BMXL riser/limbs and then ill flip my lid


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

elkman6x6 said:


> So is this Dream season XF bow for real or is it just a rumor? Any Pics?


why should you care elkman you do nothing but bash pse and call them junk and everything else so why are you in this thread?


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

elkman6x6 said:


> If it shoots anything like the omen it will be awesome. The Omen is the best shooting bow PSE has made yet. It and the Madness XL.


i swear i think you are bi-polar! does the thread hoyts speed bow ring any bells? in there you do everything but call pse a good bow you call them junk,poor quality and everything else. so which fanboy are you pse or hoyt?


----------



## bobinhood (Aug 27, 2006)

come on guys someone get the dl range.


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

wilkersonhunter said:


> i swear i think you are bi-polar! does the thread hoyts speed bow ring any bells? in there you do everything but call pse a good bow you call them junk,poor quality and everything else. so which fanboy are you pse or hoyt?


The GX is junk. I love the Omen and by the looks of things this bow should be even sweeter. I am not a hater, I just call them like I see them and the GX was nothing but trouble. And as far as I am concerned the timing of this release on this proves I was right. PSE is running as fast and as far away from the GX cam as they can. Good for them, it shows they care about their customers and when they had a lemon out there they dealt with it. I can't wait to get my hands on one of these. We should have one in the shop in the next couple days.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Just called dealer and had him order a 27" black one!!!!!!!:tongue: Now the wait begins  :darkbeer:


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

KurtVL said:


> show me one with mini Omen cams on the BMXL riser/limbs and then ill flip my lid


Oh yeah......that gets my vote.


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

so all the orders and people having them..... HOW MUCH ARE THEY?


----------



## longaxle (Feb 5, 2005)

950.00 retail.....suggested


----------



## Mikeinaz (Mar 7, 2009)

My dealer doesn't know anything about it. Wonder why PSE hasn't spread the word?


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

I dont know, but if Tony Valentine is posting pictures of it, its definately real, I cant get anything out of my rep. hes not responding either, might be on vacation though with the holiday weekend.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

it is real...you can order them now.,..all it takes is a phone call from your dealer..


----------



## ewright (Nov 9, 2004)

*dream season*

Got mine in mot on friday, sweet bow! Papertuned in one shot :darkbeer:


----------



## bobinhood (Aug 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

ewright said:


> Got mine in mot on friday, sweet bow! Papertuned in one shot :darkbeer:


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

ewright said:


> Got mine in mot on friday, sweet bow! Papertuned in one shot :darkbeer:


pics please.....:wink:


----------



## Gixxer (Oct 25, 2006)

My dealer made a call today for me, could get no specs or a price, but they did say that it will be in the October catalog. Maybe some folks get a different answer depending on who they talk to obviously since some folks have bows already, but he got told that they were only taking pre orders right now. Who knows.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

TTT still waiting for a all camo pic, so please post when someone has one to show off.....thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2009)

It is done.... you'll need a kisser big as a hockey puck, hard to anchor while grinnin' like a possum!


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice, someone tell me the diffrence in the draw between the Omen and the HF cam on the 2007 X Force. PLEASE>>>...


----------



## IDABOW (Mar 28, 2005)

How's the drawlength running. The dealer said his 28" Omen fit him perfectly, he's a 29" draw.


----------



## Sparky45 (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh my! I am glad I did not buy a new one this spring. I will definately be saving for one of these bad boys.
I've never shot a bh below 7", is 6 1/2" anything to be worried about? 
I could be shooting 60# and a lot faster than my old 70# bow with the same arrow!!


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

yeah great another POS endorsed by the Drury hacks. Im so excited:no:


----------



## pse field staff (Sep 10, 2009)

Man i cant wait for this bow to come out


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Here's a couple of looks...


I'll take the one with the black riser and camo limbs please?:darkbeer:


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

PA Hardwoods said:


> yeah great another POS endorsed by the Drury hacks. Im so excited:no:


NICE!!!! why don't you go crawl back into the sewer you came out of since you seem to know about what's in it......
geesh, if you don't like PSE or drury's keep it to your freaking self or start your own thread!


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, someone actually has one...Im going to be honest and say I thought people was full of it saying they had one already. Someone must have connections...


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

PA Hardwoods said:


> yeah great another POS endorsed by the Drury hacks. Im so excited:no:


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

PA Hardwoods said:


> yeah great another POS endorsed by the Drury hacks. Im so excited:no:


You never wanna wish the worst on somebody but every now and then you can make an exception.....:darkbeer:


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

The PSE rep is supposed to have one at the local shop this week or early next week im just waiting on the call so i can drive over there and shoot one the specs are perfect for what i want in a bow so an all camo ds might just be my next bow.


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

PA Hardwoods said:


> yeah great another POS endorsed by the Drury hacks. Im so excited:no:


WHY???????????????????????????? My momma always said if ya dont got nothin nice to say dont say nothin at all.


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

PA Hardwoods said:


> yeah great another POS endorsed by the Drury hacks. Im so excited:no:


:thumbs_do:bs::crazy: 
Sounds like you have it all figured out douche bagukey:


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

PA Hardwoods said:


> yeah great another POS endorsed by the Drury hacks. Im so excited:no:


I'm sure you impart words of wisdom like these when you are teaching a bowhunter education class...............


I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*all 3*

together..... my all black one can't get here fast enough...... hopefully it will be all that I want in a hunting/3-d bow!!!!:tongue:


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

PA Hardwoods said:


> yeah great another POS endorsed by the Drury hacks. Im so excited:no:
> 
> PA Game Commission Bowhunter Education Instructor
> United Bowhunters of Pennsylvania Member
> NRA Member



wow, nice to see someone who is into all the above make comments like that. i sure hope you teach your classes differently and how to ACT professional. WTG!!! :zip:


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

PA Hardwoods said:


> yeah great another POS endorsed by the Drury hacks. Im so excited:no:


What a great attitude for an instructor ! A local legend in his own mind. :zip:
DFA


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Ahhhh the bash "kiss of death"........

..............anyone needs soem arrow wraps? I hear Onestringer and BattleDrum do GREAT work!


----------



## beastmodeonly (Aug 2, 2009)

Forget about that dude he just don't have enough money to buy one!


I want to here more about the bow?
Does it come in digital camo?
When can I buy or shoot one at a local dealer?
How much of a difference is the 70% letoff compared to the 80%?
Is this bow draw specific does it have modules???


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Regarding the bow....as SOON as deer season is over, my GX will be for sale! I want one!

Maybe two......


Maybe three! LOL


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

its gonna be draw specific im sure


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

beastmodeonly said:


> Forget about that dude he just don't have enough money to buy one!
> 
> 
> I want to here more about the bow?
> ...


about 10%..... :wink:


----------



## beastmodeonly (Aug 2, 2009)

No modules that sucks!!!


----------



## beastmodeonly (Aug 2, 2009)

I know the number is 10%,but can you feel the diffrence at all?


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

you can feel the difference but its not a huge difference


----------



## roadmap (Feb 24, 2009)

*Draw stop*

Does anyone know if the draw stop stops on the limb or on the string?


----------



## longaxle (Feb 5, 2005)

double draw stops...... they stop on cables....


----------



## Gixxer (Oct 25, 2006)

Heh, as Wicked said offline, those cams look like footballs! Man, can't wait.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

pretty sure on the cables...


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

33 1/2 Axle to Axle is a little long for my taste. Hopefully they put those cams on a shorter bow for next year! :wink:


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

PA Hardwoods said:


> yeah great another POS endorsed by the Drury hacks. Im so excited:no:


Hmmmm...could this be a case of bow envy.......:greenwithenvy:


----------



## beastmodeonly (Aug 2, 2009)

When can I expect to test shoot the bow?


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

have to ask your dealer when he is gettign one in! or get ahold of one of the PSE regional reps that have one


----------



## bowhunter96 (Nov 13, 2005)

Actually shouldn't this bow shoot and feel like an Omen ? I would be interested in a Super Short with the Omen cams . Seems logical they would proceed in this direction . Here's hoping .  Dave


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

I hope to have one soon..and I really like the Drurys so its all good then...:darkbeer:


----------



## beastmodeonly (Aug 2, 2009)

Lets hear some more!


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

trimantrekokc said:


> NICE!!!! why don't you go crawl back into the sewer you came out of since you seem to know about what's in it......
> geesh, if you don't like PSE or drury's keep it to your freaking self or start your own thread!


its freakin sad that those kind of people cant seem to keep the negative opinions to their selfs


----------



## beastmodeonly (Aug 2, 2009)

well you didn't do a good job at it either!


wilkersonhunter said:


> its freakin sad that those kind of people cant seem to keep the negative opinions to their selfs


----------



## chadster73 (Feb 14, 2007)

*This thing is fast!!!*

Just a rough idea of how fast this thing is! I currently shoot a Mathews S2, 27-inch draw @ 70 lbs w/375 grain arrows=270 f.p.s.
If you do some calculations based off of the PSE Speedchart spreadsheet and the new Dream Season with the "omen" cams is faster than the GX6 as advertised... the new DS is faster @ 55 lbs than what I'm currently shooting... and you'd still have 5 lbs of draw wieght before you maxed it out @ 60 lb... that's awesome!!
Not bad for a "POS" regardless of who's pushing it... alot of us shorter draw folks who like to shoot a 60lb. bow might want to take a good, hard look at this bow!


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

*PA Hardwoods what a jerk!!!!*

I'm sorry to make such a personally directed comment, but he's an instructor??? And on a commission in PA???? What a professional??? That was sarcasm by the way!!!! I feel sorry for the kids who you instruct. You are a clear example of what is wrong in this sport. Please do everyone a favor and get lost!!!! JB


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

PSERepNE said:


> I'm sorry to make such a personally directed comment, but he's an instructor??? And on a commission in PA???? What a professional??? That was sarcasm by the way!!!! I feel sorry for the kids who you instruct. You are a clear example of what is wrong in this sport. Please do everyone a favor and get lost!!!! JB



Agreed!

.........now about this new bow here.....:tongue:


----------



## beastmodeonly (Aug 2, 2009)

ttt


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

OK dang it, i have only had my omen a short while, and now i need to dig in to my pocket again!!! Thanks pse. I WANT ONE!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## 137buck (Oct 4, 2005)

this is what i have been waiting for, after my shoulder surgery, i have been struggling with my 70#ers, so it is time to go to 60#'s and this way i will still have my speed....now i just have to wait until i can get one...


----------



## longaxle (Feb 5, 2005)

I have had the pleasure of shooting this bow. Even though it is 1'' to long it shoots great. I think this is a home run for PSE.....


----------



## beastmodeonly (Aug 2, 2009)

Why don't PSE have something about this one there website?


----------



## Danish archer (Nov 2, 2003)

This baby will be shooting the 3D FITA world championship in Italy in just 5 days from now. That UF cam is the best I have ever used for 3D. It is Fast, it has a solid wall and it holds like a dream.

I have a black X-force 7 also with UF cams, but I have no pictures of that one.


----------



## Danish archer (Nov 2, 2003)

I use a Easton Lightspeed 3D arrow with a total of 340 gr. I have a draw at 30 1/4" and 60#. 
I get 323 fps. with X-force 7 (now 6 ½) with the new UF cams.

This is the first ever group I shot using the new UF cams. The bow was not even fine tuned yet.
This is shot from 35 meters on a 60cm arrowhead targetface


----------



## Danish archer (Nov 2, 2003)

beastmodeonly said:


> Why don't PSE have something about this one there website?


Because it is still a secret:embara: Don't tell anyone else:zip:

Only the blessed ones recieve this bow from PSE:wink:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Danish archer said:


> This baby will be shooting the 3D FITA world championship in Italy in just 5 days from now. That UF cam is the best I have ever used for 3D. It is Fast, it has a solid wall and it holds like a dream.
> 
> I have a black X-force 7 also with UF cams, but I have no pictures of that one.



OH sweet Jesus!!!!!!!!:tongue::tongue::tongue:

JB I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!! (it's my birthday today - make it happen!:wink


----------



## Danish archer (Nov 2, 2003)

My babies - ready for the 3D world championship


----------



## Danish archer (Nov 2, 2003)

the last pictures


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

DA, are both of these bows the new dreamseason?? or are they both x-force 7's with omen cams? thanks Sweet bows by the way!!!


----------



## Danish archer (Nov 2, 2003)

They are both X-force 7 risers but with new limbs and cams. I believe the dreamseason and the X-force 7 riser are the same.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

got ya, are the specs the same as the new dreamseason?:zip:


----------



## Danish archer (Nov 2, 2003)

Yep - 356 fps - and I get 323 fps with my setup


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

nice rigs..I really love the UF cams...I am anxious to get my Dream season...as accurate as the omen is I can only imagine how this one will do..


----------



## bobinhood (Aug 27, 2006)

all this info and still no one knows the draw length range?!?


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*



bobinhood said:


> all this info and still no one knows the draw length range?!?


27-31in and they will all go down a little more


----------



## bobinhood (Aug 27, 2006)

Breathn said:


> 27-31in and they will all go down a little more


Don't understand , build ah speedbow and then you won't make it short enough(draw length ) for the guys that need it will be calling pse to ask them why ?


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

it was the smae with the xforce and dreamseason, if you want a shorter draw go with the omen


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

bobinhood said:


> Don't understand , build ah speedbow and then you won't make it short enough(draw length ) for the guys that need it will be calling pse to ask them why ?


the regular xforce dream season with hf cams or gx cams had the same 27-31in draw range but you could move to the short post and shorten it a little..if you are shooting a 08 on 27in on the - post then you can shoot one of these on 27in and on low letoff slot..also you can shoot the omen


----------



## bobinhood (Aug 27, 2006)

erikbarnes25197 said:


> it was the smae with the xforce and dreamseason, if you want a shorter draw go with the omen


on the pse website omen shortest dl listed is 27'' also. don't care for the 5.5 bh.


----------



## bobinhood (Aug 27, 2006)

*short draw*

will post pics of my ds hf . then you can see why i would like to see them build one with a 26'' cam. thanks bobby.


----------



## 188 Inches (Oct 9, 2007)

PA Hardwoods said:


> yeah great another POS endorsed by the Drury hacks. Im so excited:no:


 A little harsh, but I will say I'll never shoot a PSE because of that very reason! I have my reasons too!


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

188 Inches said:


> A little harsh, but I will say I'll never shoot a PSE because of that very reason! I have my reasons too!


you wont shoot a pse because of the drury boys? didnt know anyone was that influential.....



as for under 27" draw, i am thinking they are probably going to have more lengths available for 2010


----------



## spiaailtli (Sep 5, 2007)

You know what the real problem is?

There are just way to many great bows made by great companies and not enough time or money to play with all of them.


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

*draw lengths*

As of right now you can order the Omen in draw of 26-30 and the Dream Season UF in 27-31. Notice the statement "as of right now". Enjoy JB


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

*When will these be in stores??*

Any in Michigan yet?


----------



## bobinhood (Aug 27, 2006)

man if they can get me ah cam in 26'' i'll take 2 , asap.:wink:


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

it looks like I may be getting my hands on one, on monday or tuesday......:tongue:


----------



## 188 Inches (Oct 9, 2007)

erikbarnes25197 said:


> you wont shoot a pse because of the drury boys? didnt know anyone was that influential.....
> 
> 
> 
> as for under 27" draw, i am thinking they are probably going to have more lengths available for 2010


 I'm not going to giving them anymore of my money. Buying a PSE puts money in Mark's pocket. I'm done with that!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

188 Inches said:


> I'm not going to giving them anymore of my money. Buying a PSE puts money in Mark's pocket. I'm done with that!



You lose property to them or something?


----------



## beastmodeonly (Aug 2, 2009)

When is the SOB offically out?Damn I here stuff about it,but no shop around has one!


----------



## mattgbank (Sep 1, 2004)

Got one in last week, have not had time to shoot it yet though.


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

is there any difference between the 08 ds, 09 ds, 10 ds besides the omen cam in the 10, the 08 ds is my first x-force, and i'm thinking of getting rid of my 09 z28 to buy another ds thats how much i like this bow, is there any difference in the risers, deflection of limbs, also with the addition of the omen cam on the ds, will the ds draw like the omen? sorry for so many questions, but what cams came standard on the 08 ds, is there a mark on the cam, and if all things are equal can i put omen cams on my 08 ds-thanks


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

swampybuck said:


> is there any difference between the 08 ds, 09 ds, 10 ds besides the omen cam in the 10, the 08 ds is my first x-force, and i'm thinking of getting rid of my 09 z28 to buy another ds thats how much i like this bow, is there any difference in the risers, deflection of limbs, also with the addition of the omen cam on the ds, will the ds draw like the omen? sorry for so many questions, but what cams came standard on the 08 ds, is there a mark on the cam, and if all things are equal can i put omen cams on my 08 ds-thanks



Yes, the 2009's have the GX cam, which is not so popular with folks


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

NY911 said:


> Yes, the 2009's have the GX cam, which is not so popular with folks


Not sure how true that is-


for a good tuner theyre a great cam. Love my gx.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

gjs4 said:


> Not sure how true that is-
> 
> 
> for a good tuner theyre a great cam. Love my gx.


The statement is 100 percent accurate, but I too, love my 2009 XF GX:wink:


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

beastmodeonly said:


> well you didn't do a good job at it either!


????????? nothing negative about that


----------



## paulcadle (Jul 3, 2009)

will this new version be available with 80 lb limbs :tongue: ? thanks...PC


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*



paulcadle said:


> will this new version be available with 80 lb limbs :tongue: ? thanks...PC


yep..its already available in 80pds


----------



## bobinhood (Aug 27, 2006)

*short draw*

this is why i would like to have a 26'' cam.


----------



## bobinhood (Aug 27, 2006)

*new dreamseason*

had a talk with the local pse dealer , that had jus talked to his rep. as of now no 26'' dl cam. :sad: . jus wounder would it help if all us shorter dl guys give pse ah call and request a shorter cam ?


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*Yeah!!!*

My bow just showed up at the shop!!! I will try to get some close up pics tonight, will hopefully be building a custom set of strings for it in the next 2-3 days... then I will post up a review for everyone... It is a all black 
dreamseason UF 29" 60lb... Hopefully we have enough red, yellow black spec, string material and red halo serving at the shop so I can dress it all up......:tongue: planning on setting it up with a QAD HD rest, spott hogg hogg-it sight, and a 8.5" matte black B-stinger for my hunting set-up......:wink:


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*



mathewsk said:


> My bow just showed up at the shop!!! I will try to get some close up pics tonight, will hopefully be building a custom set of strings for it in the next 2-3 days... then I will post up a review for everyone... It is a all black
> dreamseason UF 29" 60lb... Hopefully we have enough red, yellow black spec, string material and red halo serving at the shop so I can dress it all up......:tongue: planning on setting it up with a QAD HD rest, spott hogg hogg-it sight, and a 8.5" matte black B-stinger for my hunting set-up......:wink:


thats going to be a perfect setup..make sure and post some pics once you get the new threads on it..
also mine is coming this week also..looking forward to it..really enjoy the omen and think this one will be even better


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

just got word that the draw is super nice....a little better then a 28" omen... the boss is jealous....just have to wait until the wife gets home to go pick it up.......:darkbeer: don't worry john, I will glady post pics......:wink:


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*in the house......*

here is before it gets new threads!!!!:tongue:


----------



## bl00dtrail (Aug 17, 2008)

I like that..... Alot!


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

Breathn said:


> mine is coming this week also..looking forward to it..really enjoy the omen and think this one will be even better


I got 3 coming in the morning. Can't wait to try them. Doubt they will be around too long.:wink:


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

it definately looks better in person....


----------



## Schocker (Jan 11, 2009)

whats the deal with everyone hating the drury boys? and saying I wont ever buy a bow endorsed by them!!

what does it really matter? just as long as you dont give matt mcphearson and everyone on that payroll anymore money I think this world will be just fine

oops I made a biased opinion on a produst based on thier marketing strategies


----------



## bobinhood (Aug 27, 2006)

sweeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fulldraw25 (Sep 1, 2008)

My question is if you have a 29.5 draw . Do you buy a 30 or 29. Does the 29 let out any or 30 draw up.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

mathewsk said:


> here is before it gets new threads!!!!:tongue:




Very nice looking bow Matt!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

ricksmathew said:


> very nice looking bow matt!


yep!


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

*2010 Dream Season*

Finally got to play with some 2010 Dream Seasons with the Omen Cam today. Easier for me to draw than the Omen. 29/60 with 300 grain arrow was 346 fps. My hunting arrow went 326 fps and shot a Slick Trick Magnum in the same hole as field points. VERY IMPRESSIVE!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

Are the 60lbers you guys are getting in maxing out at higher than 60, more like 63-65? Debating a future purchase and on the fence on whether to shoot a maxed out 60 or turn down a 70lber. Would you think there is a big performance difference in a 63lb maxed out 60 and a 70 turned down to the same weight? Thanks for the input.


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

hope my dealer gets a ds soon, i need to draw one back :darkbeer:


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

*Bought One!*

I just bought one...can't wait to shoot it!

For the first time in my life...I'm shooting PSE


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

Mine came in at 60.5 #.





NeshotaValley said:


> Are the 60lbers you guys are getting in maxing out at higher than 60, more like 63-65? Debating a future purchase and on the fence on whether to shoot a maxed out 60 or turn down a 70lber. Would you think there is a big performance difference in a 63lb maxed out 60 and a 70 turned down to the same weight? Thanks for the input.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*updated pics....*

changed the string colors... went with yellow/red white spec/yellow ends.. it is set up at 29" 61 lbs, and shot a 311 grain arrow at 343 fps, and a 340 grain arrow at 333 fps... gonna play with it tomorrow to see if the speed picks up after the strings settle in the cam grooves...


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*



mathewsk said:


> changed the string colors... went with yellow/red white spec/yellow ends.. it is set up at 29" 61 lbs, and shot a 311 grain arrow at 343 fps, and a 340 grain arrow at 333 fps... gonna play with it tomorrow to see if the speed picks up after the strings settle in the cam grooves...


that is sweet...like those colors,I noitced a 2fps gain after 20 shots..


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

I love the string tracks on these cams..only thing is be careful with a easy press


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

yep we see anywhere from 2-6 fps... most of the time.. it definately holds like a rock... the way I have it set-up right now... just have to finish building my hunting arrows tomorrow...to see what they do through the chrony, should be close to 330+ fps....


----------



## 383bull (Dec 30, 2005)

Are they even making the Dream Season with the GX cam anymore or will all the bows ordered from here on out going to have the uf cam, also if they make the new DS in 80 lbs does anyone know why they won't do it with the Omen?


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*



383bull said:


> Are they even making the Dream Season with the GX cam anymore or will all the bows ordered from here on out going to have the uf cam, also if they make the new DS in 80 lbs does anyone know why they won't do it with the Omen?


you can get this bow in 80pds ..I am sure you can get gx cams if you ask but I dont know how much longer


----------



## 383bull (Dec 30, 2005)

Just wondering, I like the uf cam better, my buddy ordered an all black dream season about 6 weeks ago and I guessed it shipped yesterday, just wondering if there is a chance it will be the new one, when he ordered it this one wasn't out yet.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*



383bull said:


> Just wondering, I like the uf cam better, my buddy ordered an all black dream season about 6 weeks ago and I guessed it shipped yesterday, just wondering if there is a chance it will be the new one, when he ordered it this one wasn't out yet.


personally I like it better,I am not sure on what he will get..the dealer can find out


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

Danish archer said:


> My babies - ready for the 3D world championship


**** luck and let us know how ya do!!! Sweet rigs !!!


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

WOW cant wait to try one out .


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

0nepin said:


> WOW cant wait to try one out .


x2:tongue:


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*Wow!!!!*

I let my bow sit over night and after shooting about 20 or so shots, I shot it through the chrony this morning and got 352fps at 29" 61 lbs 311 grain arrow.... and my hunting at 336 grains shoots 343 fps.. :mg: gonna finish sighting it in when the wife gets home.... I will let you know how it groups.....


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

What kind of speed could you get out of 50 lbs and 28in draw/???


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

thinking 315+ fps.....ibo....


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

mathewsk said:


> I let my bow sit over night and after shooting about 20 or so shots, I shot it through the chrony this morning and got 352fps at 29" 61 lbs 311 grain arrow.... and my hunting at 336 grains shoots 343 fps..


 Jeebus....thats nuts for a 6.5" brace height


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

had t lower my point weight to 100 grains so now my arrows weigh 315 grains, and at 59 lbs 29" draw they shoot 344.5 fps... gonna test this set-up hopefully on the first doe I see, and will post the results....:mg:


----------



## talonone (Jun 26, 2009)

This bow sounds scarey fast. Any idea when more info will be posted on PSE site?


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

wow... those are some rediculous speeds


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

any 27" out there?

how are they paper and broad head tuning?


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

mathewsk said:


> had t lower my point weight to 100 grains so now my arrows weigh 315 grains, and at 59 lbs 29" draw they shoot 344.5 fps... gonna test this set-up hopefully on the first doe I see, and will post the results....:mg:


Because of a slightly weak spine?


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

they are 350 spine arrows, so I would go with atleast a 340 or or even a 300 spine for 29" draw 60 lbs..... shot it through paer and just got a slight high left tear arrow (length is 28" carbon to carbon)..exactly where I want it to be. it group tune great.... did not get a chance to shoot my broadheads yet but I am not to worried about them, meat seeker 3 blade mechanical....


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

mathewsk said:


> they are 350 spine arrows, so I would go with atleast a 340 or or even a 300 spine for 29" draw 60 lbs..... shot it through paer and just got a slight high left tear arrow (length is 28" carbon to carbon)..exactly where I want it to be. it group tune great.... did not get a chance to shoot my broadheads yet but I am not to worried about them, meat seeker 3 blade mechanical....



Hmm.. so at *28"* draw/60 pounds/28" arrow, do you think a .400 spine would be borderline/too weak? (blazers, 100 gr points and inserts)


----------



## Masterkiller (Dec 23, 2008)

Can somebody offer comments on the draw cycle, and valley for me?

Thanks


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

JeffB said:


> Hmm.. so at *28"* draw/60 pounds/28" arrow, do you think a .400 spine would be borderline/too weak? (blazers, 100 gr points and inserts)


I would have to say yes.. this bow and the omen both like stiff arrows...I would not be afraid to shoot a 350 spine at 28" draw length....


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

mathewsk said:


> I would have to say yes.. this bow and the omen both like stiff arrows...I would not be afraid to shoot a 350 spine at 28" draw length....


Thanks for the info! :thumb:


----------



## Mikeinaz (Mar 7, 2009)

I am real curious of the draw cycle as well. I wonder how it compares to the GX model?

I shoot a 385 grain arrow at 28-29" DL (depending on size of string loop). Will I get 330 fps out of that bow?


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

*Hmmmm*

330 FPS on a 28 inch draw with 385 grain arrow...I'd say that would be a stretch...but 320 may be possible...but I don't have computer program or anything...I'm just basing it on what I've read/heard


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

*bbb*

:darkbeer:


brushdog said:


> :thumbs_do:bs::crazy:
> Sounds like you have it all figured out douche bagukey:


i love it. tells us how you really fell. thats funny as hell


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

*bow madness*

will it be sold just like the others in this line. cabelas/bass pro?


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

:happy1:

I want one


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I really want to order an omen to day but I think im going wait and shoot the new DS first. Nobody around here has one yet.Should I wait?


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

ig25 said:


> will it be sold just like the others in this line. cabelas/bass pro?


the Dreamseason and X force bows are and have always been a Pro series, not available in Cabelas or bass pro....the mainline stuff is available there


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

gjs4 said:


> any 27" out there?
> 
> how are they paper and broad head tuning?


The new Omen and Dream Season Paper Tune very easily. I have a new Dream Season shooting Slick Tricks like darts at 325+ fps. The bow is a 29/60 and shoots an IBO arrow at 351 fps. 

I do have a 27/60 Omen but have not had a chance to check it out yet.

I have had no problems with a .400 spine arrow with the 60# bows. The Radial X-Weave 200 and Maxima 250's work great.


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

Scottie/PA said:


> I have had no problems with a .400 spine arrow with the 60# bows. The Radial X-Weave 200 and Maxima 250's work great.



Good to know Scottie- I've been waffling back & forth between getting a 400 class spine and a 340/350 class spine- analysis paralysis


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

How is the drawof the Omen compared to the draw of the Monster? I know you havew to put something in to it to get the speed out of it. I shot the Moster and thought the shot was quiet, but the Draw was stiff, smooth but stiff.....


----------



## Jared Bloomgren (Apr 23, 2007)

Just put XF DS UF on order! Woo hoo! Can't wait!


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

any new info on other bow models set to be released?? Target bows?? Thanx...


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

*Feed Me*

MathewsK, feed me some more tid bits on your 2010 DS. Mine should arrive in a few days and it is killing me on how dead this thread is for the release of the first HOT bow of 2010. Been seeking advice on a stab that balances out well with this bow. I was thinking B-stinger and see you have one in your pics. How does that balance/steady for you, what length is that. Anyone else got some reviews input to pass the time. Thanks.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

started out with a 8.5" 17 oz.. held great from 10-35 yards, groups started opening up at 40+... so now I have a 12" 14 oz. b-stinger and my groups from 40-60 yards really tightened up.... this bow definately shoots fellas!!! PSE has a winner.... the draw will be different for many people but I got use to it pretty quick.... starting to enjoy it more with every shot.. i will post pics of my completed set-up tomorrow after I fine tune my pins from 20-60 yards... I left one of the guys at the shop shoot my bow today and he easily shot a 1.5" group with it at 30 yards only 3 arrows shot.. can't wait until I get to pull back on my first whitetail this fall.. and by the way my bow is dead on 29" draw......I have my cams set so the top cam is slightly fast, and the bow has a great solid wall.......


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

got mine today...absolutely love it...still not finished with it but its shooter..and its smoking fast also..


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Breathn said:


> got mine today...absolutely love it...



Pics and specs!


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

NY911 said:


> Pics and specs!


soon...I actually built a set of strings for myself...wich hardly ever happens anymore due to lack of time..lol flo orange spec and silevr with all silver halo..looks good on the camo..going to finish it up tommorrow and see what it will do..but just from what i have seen so far its fast..


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Breathn said:


> soon...I actually built a set of strings for myself...wich hardly ever happens anymore due to lack of time..lol flo orange spec and silevr with all silver halo..looks good on the camo..going to finish it up tommorrow and see what it will do..but just from what i have seen so far its fast..



Sounds good:darkbeer:


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Breathn said:


> soon...I actually built a set of strings for myself...wich hardly ever happens anymore due to lack of time..lol flo orange spec and silevr with all silver halo..looks good on the camo..going to finish it up tommorrow and see what it will do..but just from what i have seen so far its fast..


Cant wait to se it Breathn.can I order a bow from you? My local pse pro shop are clueless.I would like to order one in three month with custome strings.Im still not sure witch one I want,the omen or the DS.It will be black with red and black strings.


----------



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

I cant wait to test shot one


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

anyone get a AXE yet????:zip:


----------



## killzone90 (Sep 14, 2009)

I think i might have to go buy this bow


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

bobinhood said:


> sounds like they forgot about the guys with less than 27'' dl guess i'll look elsewhere.


I know of a release that you could shoot a 30" bow in comfort. Need to get production up and actually start manufacturing them though.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1003124


That is an awesome looking bow, but I think too much stress is being put on the brace height. Get an OMEN, Shoot it, Accurate bow and still easy to shoot IMO.


----------



## fulldraw25 (Sep 1, 2008)

OK BREATN, its time to see the Dream Season


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*



fulldraw25 said:


> OK BREATN, its time to see the Dream Season


here are a few..I put about 50 arrows through it this evening and man its nice..
went ahead and got it hunt ready for next Saturdays opener here..its shooting a 438gr aramid KV 334fps on 71pds and 30in draw and thats with just a loop on the string..
I have it setup with a sword centurion,bocomo sling,qad hd pro,anchor sight,8in 8oz bstinger,paradigm sts,fuse 2 pc 4 arrow quiver and shooting CE aramid KV 350s with 2 blade rages and think its going to be a deadly combo..

my 3 yr old loves modeling bows....lol a few more yrs and Ill have her shooting

the strings are flo orange spec and silver with all silver ends..looks good

my wife has the good camera so these arent the best..


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

Nice looking setup John! Somehow I have the feeling that penetration will not be much of an issue with it 

I wish I had your draw length


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

yeah it sinks them in there pretty good..I also was trying a paradigm cta (sts) on it and I really like it..


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

these bows tune really easy..I like these cams..they are very dealer friendly..lol:darkbeer:


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

mathewsk said:


> anyone get a AXE yet????:zip:


Just waiting for news and pics :darkbeer:


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

I never thought I had jealousy issues until now.:sad:


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

thats just my nickname for my bow, because it hits like an AXE......:embara:


----------



## Rebelrick (Jul 16, 2004)

Breathn ,,, check your PM !!!


----------



## mt hunter22 (Dec 16, 2007)

is the draw length pretty campatible to the 09 gxs.or if i have a gx that fits perfect at 29 would i want a 29 inch 2010 dream season.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

SAweet John!


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

mt hunter22 said:


> is the draw length pretty campatible to the 09 gxs.or if i have a gx that fits perfect at 29 would i want a 29 inch 2010 dream season.


Yes the 29" would be fine. The new 29" Dream Season measures 29.25". At least the few I have do.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

mathewsk said:


> thats just my nickname for my bow, because it hits like an AXE......:embara:


 OK!! :wink: :zip:


----------



## mt hunter22 (Dec 16, 2007)

*another question*

so besides the cams what is different.could i get a pair of omen cams and a new string and put it on a 09 dream season,or 7? or is it based off the gx 6 riser?


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

*Got mine today, Wahoooo*

Long day at work, home at 8PM and the good wife presented me with our new addition, my new bow, for the first time. What a gal. This is the first time I have ever just splurged and ordered a new bow when they first came out instead of listening for months to everyone else having fun. Well I am happy as heck that I did it. I started with PSE's 25 years ago, lazer mag express, and shot them until the birth of Bowtech when I felt they got passed by other companies. This bow feels good just holding it. I think the balance tends to lead to that, it is not top heavy at all which will allow me to put a nice long weighted stab on it. The 33.5" ATA fits my big frame better than my previous shorter bows, and the cams are so big maybe they act like rudders. Of course I went outside in the dark and shot at 5 yards into the target. In my opinion definitely a little more pronounced bump at the very end of the draw than the GX I test shot, very similar to the monster. Very smooth and enjoyable up to the last 1-2", does not concern me. Held at draw like a rock and I had complete confidence for their was no creep, believe mine is in the longer valley setting. When I shot, WOW, all X-forces I have shot have felt great, how they can keep getting faster, smoother, quiter is beyond me. With no stab it was dead silent with just measureable buzz. This will allow me to put on something like the b-stinger to further my range instead of having to control noise and vibration. I must admit I never thought X-forces were at the top in looks, but as mathewsK said they look great in person, fit and finsh was flawless and I loved the camo. Some write up for a guy who shot his bow 10 times at 5 yards in the pitch black. What can I say, I feel stoked to be holding a PSE again.


----------



## Jared Bloomgren (Apr 23, 2007)

As I understand each bow with the new UF cam is different. 

For example. Take any draw length all in the same draw weight of either 60 or 70 pounds.......Each bow will have different limbs for that draw length to maximize efficency and speed regardless of them all being the same draw weight. 

Did I confuse anybody?

OK, from what I am told, you can't take a bow with 29" cams and put 28" cams on it. The limbs are now made specifically for each draw length......

So putting this cam on an 09........not sure how it would perform....


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

mt hunter22 said:


> so besides the cams what is different.could i get a pair of omen cams and a new string and put it on a 09 dream season,or 7? or is it based off the gx 6 riser?


different limbs,strings and cams..plus as stated before they wont sale these cams yet I am sure..


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*



NeshotaValley said:


> Long day at work, home at 8PM and the good wife presented me with our new addition, my new bow, for the first time. What a gal. This is the first time I have ever just splurged and ordered a new bow when they first came out instead of listening for months to everyone else having fun. Well I am happy as heck that I did it. I started with PSE's 25 years ago, lazer mag express, and shot them until the birth of Bowtech when I felt they got passed by other companies. This bow feels good just holding it. I think the balance tends to lead to that, it is not top heavy at all which will allow me to put a nice long weighted stab on it. The 33.5" ATA fits my big frame better than my previous shorter bows, and the cams are so big maybe they act like rudders. Of course I went outside in the dark and shot at 5 yards into the target. In my opinion definitely a little more pronounced bump at the very end of the draw than the GX I test shot, very similar to the monster. Very smooth and enjoyable up to the last 1-2", does not concern me. Held at draw like a rock and I had complete confidence for their was no creep, believe mine is in the longer valley setting. When I shot, WOW, all X-forces I have shot have felt great, how they can keep getting faster, smoother, quiter is beyond me. With no stab it was dead silent with just measureable buzz. This will allow me to put on something like the b-stinger to further my range instead of having to control noise and vibration. I must admit I never thought X-forces were at the top in looks, but as mathewsK said they look great in person, fit and finsh was flawless and I loved the camo. Some write up for a guy who shot his bow 10 times at 5 yards in the pitch black. What can I say, I feel stoked to be holding a PSE again.


nice rig


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

Breathn said:


> here are a few..I put about 50 arrows through it this evening and man its nice..
> went ahead and got it hunt ready for next Saturdays opener here..its shooting a 438gr aramid KV 334fps on 71pds and 30in draw and thats with just a loop on the string..
> I have it setup with a sword centurion,bocomo sling,qad hd pro,anchor sight,8in 8oz bstinger,paradigm sts,fuse 2 pc 4 arrow quiver and shooting CE aramid KV 350s with 2 blade rages and think its going to be a deadly combo..
> 
> ...


Sweet set up Bro. Looks just like mine. Even has the same sight and stabilizer.:wink:


----------



## IHNTELK (Feb 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Bassbuckbuster (Aug 5, 2008)

Jared Bloomgren said:


> As I understand each bow with the new UF cam is different.
> 
> For example. Take any draw length all in the same draw weight of either 60 or 70 pounds.......Each bow will have different limbs for that draw length to maximize efficency and speed regardless of them all being the same draw weight.
> 
> ...


Not true man. You can change the cam and get the draw length changed without changing the limbs.


----------



## Jared Bloomgren (Apr 23, 2007)

Bassbuckbuster said:


> Not true man. You can change the cam and get the draw length changed without changing the limbs.


I will have to set my local PSE Rep straight then! Sorry if I put out wrong info guys! I hate when that happens!


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

NY911 said:


> Interesting.......perhaps the stage is set for the Omen cam to replace the GX cam?


Already done... been in the works since the release of the Omen. The Axw cam replaces the GX, the Omen cam stands alone at the top with the Omen and Omen DS, the next tier is the Axe 7, Axe 6 and Axe Target, with the Vendetta XL (two-cam version of the Bowmadness XL) and the Vendetta XS (same but in 29.5" a-a) All should be winners for the year, with pricing increases of the past couple years coming to a screeching halt - Omen & Omen DS $949, Axe series at ~$799 and the Vendettas at ~$699...

Sweet line-up thus far... with maybe a surprise at the ATA too:zip:


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

arrowblaster said:


> Just called dealer and had him order a 27" black one!!!!!!!:tongue: Now the wait begins  :darkbeer:


Still waiting, been a little over a month :sad:


----------



## Jared Bloomgren (Apr 23, 2007)

Bassbuckbuster said:


> Not true man. You can change the cam and get the draw length changed without changing the limbs.


Pre October 1 on the Omen that wasn't the case as I am told.....


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

let me know if anyone has seen a 27" camo one at a dealer....


----------



## Jared Bloomgren (Apr 23, 2007)

New bows are up on the PSE website!

www.pse-archery.com


----------

